# Surprise!!!



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I heard a strange noise over the baby monitor so I went to check it out and I found these little guys running around the coop.Grubb was broody and I let her,never expecting chicks.I have 1 rooster for 25 hens,most of them are 4 y o or older.I was







n't prepared but fortunately I had everything I needed.I brought them in and they are in the living room.The little gray one looks just like it's daddy did.Now,I gotta break it to Dale,he's not going to like it but I'll get my way...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I went back to check again,I found this egg in the nest.It was 1 3/4" long.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What kind of chicks are they? 
Twice I didn't realize that a silkie was sitting on an egg, and candled was pretty far along. So they hatched. 
Right now I have a pigeon on an egg in a corner and a chicken that sleeps right next to her. I need to break up that little party and toss the egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goes to show, sometimes they do know more than we do. 

They're babies, he won't be able to turn away from such sweet babies.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> What kind of chicks are they?


Daddy is a 2nd generation Cochin/EE mix.The mamas could be LB,GLW,EE,Cochin or Cochin/EE mix.So,I reckon I could answer your question with one word-mutts!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Chicken Algerbra.........


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I forgot the RIR and BO hens,1 of each.Of course all 3 chicks have feathered shanks and feet.Grubb is still on the nest.I'll give her a few more days before I kick her out. She's still mad I took her babies but they wouldn't have lasted long out there with the feral cats,raptors and snakes.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Pictures!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got 2 more chicks for a grand total of 5.I found 2 fully hatched chicks dead,on top of each other like mama smothered them accidentally.I didn't really want them but they are so darn cute so I guess I'll keep them.The two new ones just hatched Fri and Sat.I could hear over the baby monitor when they hatched.Mama started clucking and shortly after I could hear the peeping.I love that baby monitor.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats! I have 2 more weeks to wait for my chicks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Awwwww!!!


----------

